# Επισκευή Λευκών Οικιακών Συσκευών > Φούρνος & Εστία > [Siemens] Στήριγμα πλαινό σχάρας φούρνου κουζίνας SIEMENS

## mparos

Καλημέρα ..
  Μου έσπασε το πλαϊνό στήριγμα της σχάρας του φούρνου.  Αυτό το ανταλλακτικό έχει καταργηθεί , και δεν μπορώ να το βρω . γνωρίζει κάποιος που να ψάξω?  η να κάνω κάποια πατέντα για να στηρίξω τις  σχάρες ?  
     ευχαριστώ πολύ .. 

Μοντελο:E-Nr   HE330550   /01  FD  8607  00685 3200W   Type  HTHE33

----------


## gep58

Αν είναι αυτό της εικόνας, εδώ λέει ότι έχει 5 τεμ. διαθέσιμα

Σημ. Η εικόνα για κάποιους λειτουργικούς λόγους του φόρουμ δεν μπορεί να ανέβει

----------


## nyannaco

Αυτή η @^$#&^&ία της BSH που δεν υποστηρίζει συσκευές 15ετίας και θεωρεί ότι πρέπει να τις πετάξεις για χαζές βλάβες, είναι εξοργιστική. Την έχω διαγράψει από τη λίστα μου, ποτέ ξανά.

----------


## mparos

όχι  όχι εννοώ τις σαν βίδες  που υπάρχουν στα  πλαϊνά του φούρνου για να στηρίζεται η σχάρα..  οι σχάρες είναι συρόμενεςβ¦. Όταν μπορέσω θα ανεβάσω φωτογραφία

----------


## Κυριακίδης

https://www.eaparts.gr/modelsearch.a...50/01&mid=3136
Κωδικός 22455 αναφέρεται σε σετ μόνο για την μία πλευρά ( η γνώμη μου είναι να κεράσεις όλα τα μέλη τραπέζι + μπύρες , και να μην το φτιάξεις )

----------


## chipakos-original

Εγώ λέω να βάλεις στην πρίζα την ηλεκτροκόλληση και να το σάξεις μόνος σου. Ακου 35 ευρώ για μία σχάρα..........+1 για την ιδέα του Πέτρου.

----------


## mparos

> https://www.eaparts.gr/modelsearch.a...50/01&mid=3136
> Κωδικός 22455 αναφέρεται σε σετ μόνο για την μία πλευρά ( η γνώμη μου είναι να κεράσεις όλα τα μέλη τραπέζι + μπύρες , και να μην το φτιάξεις )


  Αυτά τα παράγγειλα , μου ήρθαν και δεν κάνουν είναι μεγαλύτερα δεν μπαίνουν στην τρύπα  παρότι γράφουν για αυτό το μοντέλο β¦ τώρα είμαι σε συνεννόηση να τα επιστρέψω....  :Confused1:    Το καλυτερο ηλεκτροκόλληση.........

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Από τα δείγματα στο #5 (και αναφέρομαι για τις παλιές βίδες τις στρόγγυλες ) και όχι τα ελατήρια που αυτά κουμπώνουν έξω από τον θάλαμο .
Έσπασαν οι στρόγγυλες βίδες ? ( το θεωρώ απίθανο )

----------


## mparos

> Από τα δείγματα στο #5 (και αναφέρομαι για τις παλιές βίδες τις στρόγγυλες ) και όχι τα ελατήρια που αυτά κουμπώνουν έξω από τον θάλαμο .
> Έσπασαν οι στρόγγυλες βίδες ? ( το θεωρώ απίθανο )


  και όμως  έσπασε ,  άνοιξα την κουζίνα ελπίζοντας  να είχε φύγει η ασφάλεια αλλά έχει σπάσει η βίδα...στο πίσω μέρος εκει που πιανει η ασφάλεια

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Στην θέση σου θα επέμενα να βρω τις βίδες (με τις μικρότερες διαστάσεις ) αλλά δεν θα κολλούσα κιόλας στο αν πρόκειται για Siemens , αλλά πιθανά να είναι Bosch Pitsos Neff 
Τηλεφωνικά σε όσους παρακάτω με την ελπίδα κάποιος να έχει τα σωστά .
https://www.google.com/search?rlz=1C...iw=888&bih=534
Μέτρα τις βασικές κύριες διαστάσεις με παχύμετρο σε χιλιοστά για να είσαι σίγουρος τι θέλουν να σου στείλουν.
Σε ακραίες περιπτώσεις που δεν μπορείς να βρεις με τίποτα , θα έφτιαχνα τα ίδια από πρακτικής πλευράς αλλά με πιο μαλακό μέταλλο π.χ. μπρούντζο , έχω φτιάξει αντίγραφα πολύ δυσκολότερα , αλλά έχω τα πιο απίθανα εργαλεία για να κάνεις τέτοια πράγματα π.χ. Dremel + διαμαντοαρίδες (τα υπόλοιπα τα αφήνω απόρρητα π.χ. στην ανάγκη κυκλικής κατεργασίας με μπρούντζο χρησιμοποίησα μέχρι και κοινό τρυπάνι για δήθεν τόρνο )
Το παρακάτω βίντεο για να καταλάβεις πόσο εύκολα δουλεύεται ο μπρούντζος
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iXB42bKMkHY

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RnnjkCra53k (9o λεπτό και μετά)

----------


## mparos

Τελικά με πολλά τηλεφωνά βρήκα τα κατάλληλα ευχαριστώ πολύ .......

----------

